# Insulated Screwdrivers



## OnlineApprentice (Mar 1, 2018)

Didn't see a thread on insulated screwdrivers, thought I'd get one going.

I currently have a basic setup with Klein slotted, phillips, cabinet tip, and 11 in 1. Got a little spooked today when I was using my slotted to pry out a knockout ring on a live panel. Knockout gave out really easily and I almost slammed the shaft right onto the incoming terminals. I know I'm pretty stupid for putting myself in that situation, but it got me thinking "Why don't I have any insulated drivers?" Better safe than sorry, right?

I want to keep my 11 in 1 and swap the rest with Wera insulated drivers. Probably just phillips, slotted and square ones. The grip seems like it's very comfortable, but I cant get my hands on one to try it out. Anyone have these drivers or any different ones they like?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Are you an apprentice?

WTH are you working in a situation where you require insulated screwdrivers?

If these are just to build the corral, then more power to you. But if you are working for an EC that lets you work live, you need to find another shop.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have very large hands and like the feel of Wiha or Jonard much better:


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have those same ones Mechanical DVR posted above. They are very comfortable. I really like them compared to kliens. The insulation on the shaft is a hard plastic that doesnt get damaged as easy as the rubber on kliens. That being said I rarely use insulated screw drivers. The tips fit screws perfect.


----------



## OnlineApprentice (Mar 1, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have those same ones Mechanical DVR posted above. They are very comfortable. I really like them compared to kliens. The insulation on the shaft is a hard plastic that doesnt get damaged as easy as the rubber on kliens. That being said I rarely use insulated screw drivers. The tips fit screws perfect.


didnt know that they were hard plastic instead of a rubberized coating, good to know. Do you have larger or smaller hands? My hands are kinda small (M or S glove size) and the klein handles aren't comfortable for that reason.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

First of all, the panel should be dead when you're working on it. Secondly, insulated screwdrivers have a dedicated purpose. Sure you can use them as daily drivers in case you touch something live by mistake but they will get nicked up and their insulating value compromised.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

OnlineApprentice said:


> didnt know that they were hard plastic instead of a rubberized coating, good to know. Do you have larger or smaller hands? My hands are kinda small (M or S glove size) and the klein handles aren't comfortable for that reason.


Bahco screwdrivers have pretty slim handles.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

After 30 something years I just bought a Whia straight blade insulated screwdriver, just to have. Haven't used it. 

If you do buy some just to have, buy the individual. The kits come with some pretty small ones.


----------



## OnlineApprentice (Mar 1, 2018)

Switched said:


> Are you an apprentice?
> 
> WTH are you working in a situation where you require insulated screwdrivers?
> 
> If these are just to build the corral, then more power to you. But if you are working for an EC that lets you work live, you need to find another shop.


It's a bit of a tricky situation. Working farms lately, and we sometimes don't have the liberty of killing power to the panel and shutting off other systems like incubators, hatcheries, feeders, etc. It's very rare and never on high voltage equipment. 

For me it's not so much as building an arsenal, but I don't find much disadvantage to using an insulated driver over a standard one. I would prefer to just carry an insulated set and not have to worry about making that one mistake where I forget to test the circuit or slip past something and puncture a sleeve.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Anybody remember when Harry bought a big, beater Klein driver where the metal blade went straight through to the end of the handle? Wow, was he pissed  .


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

OnlineApprentice said:


> It's a bit of a tricky situation. Working farms lately, and we sometimes don't have the liberty of killing power to the panel and shutting off other systems like incubators, hatcheries, feeders, etc. It's very rare and never on high voltage equipment.
> 
> For me it's not so much as building an arsenal, but I don't find much disadvantage to using an insulated driver over a standard one. I would prefer to just carry an insulated set and not have to worry about making that one mistake where I forget to test the circuit or slip past something and puncture a sleeve.


Be safe... I work in a rural area too, not too far South of you.... 

Farmers and Ag places love to make contractors take shortcuts, because it seemingly works in their favor. The question you need to ask is "Is my life worth a couple of chickens?".

It isn't a joke...

Build the tool corral, but take every precaution when working. You can always get another job, when your gone.....


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

OnlineApprentice said:


> didnt know that they were hard plastic instead of a rubberized coating, good to know. Do you have larger or smaller hands? My hands are kinda small (M or S glove size) and the klein handles aren't comfortable for that reason.


I'm a true size M glove. L and S do not fit me well.



99cents said:


> First of all, the panel should be dead when you're working on it. Secondly, insulated screwdrivers have a dedicated purpose. Sure you can use them as daily drivers in case you touch something live by mistake but they will get nicked up and their insulating value compromised.


Agree totally. I don't keep them in my normal bag. I really only use them when I have to change a breaker on a commercial panel and don't want to shut the entire facility down. As an apprentice you should not be touching anything hot with a screw driver.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

99cents said:


> Anybody remember when Harry bought a big, beater Klein driver where the metal blade went straight through to the end of the handle? Wow, was he pissed  .


I did the same thing. I threw it out. I knew I would get comfortable and do it again.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

OnlineApprentice said:


> It's a bit of a tricky situation. Working farms lately, and we sometimes don't have the liberty of killing power to the panel and shutting off other systems like incubators, hatcheries, feeders, etc. It's very rare and never on high voltage equipment.
> 
> For me it's not so much as building an arsenal, but I don't find much disadvantage to using an insulated driver over a standard one. I would prefer to just carry an insulated set and not have to worry about making that one mistake where I forget to test the circuit or slip past something and puncture a sleeve.


There is no disadvantage to using insulated drivers daily. It gives you an extra level of protection. It isn't a level of protection, however, that you want to rely on.

If you were taking out a knockout in a live panel, it's safe to assume that the intention was to work on that panel live. If that's the case, it is up to the employer to provide proper PPE, dedicated tools and to set up safe work practises.


----------



## OnlineApprentice (Mar 1, 2018)

99cents said:


> There is no disadvantage to using insulated drivers daily. It gives you an extra level of protection. It isn't a level of protection, however, that you want to rely on.
> 
> If you were taking out a knockout in a live panel, it's safe to assume that the intention was to work on that panel live. If that's the case, it is up to the employer to provide proper PPE, dedicated tools and to set up safe work practises.


No intention to work on it live. Power is always off when landing breakers or doing anything involving contact with conductors. I was adding a connector to start a pvc run that would be pulled later on. Panel was only open for that purpose.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

OnlineApprentice said:


> No intention to work on it live. Power is always off when landing breakers or doing anything involving contact with conductors. I was adding a connector to start a pvc run that would be pulled later on. Panel was only open for that purpose.


Sounds like you know what's going on. I use Weras. They're good once you get used to the odd feel of the handle.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Also like Wera. Medium to large hands. Their Robertson however rounds easily (at least the two I bought). I have an insulated Wiha #2 Roberta purely for live breaker swaps. Ought to get a slotted also, because not all breakers/noodle bars use a square drive I know. 

Anyhow, a vote for Wera, since that was your actual question.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

As said you can't use insulated screwdrivers for prying, beating, and other abuse.
They are set aside until you need to tighten an energized screw.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

I work on Telecoms, but ended up with some insulated tools because one of the places I worked required them for all work in there equipment room, not just for on the power side.

Apart from the added protection, one thing I like about most brands I have come across is that the tips seem to be better ground/shaped than many ordinary screw drivers.

I try to keep mine just for electrical work to protect the tips, and of course the insulation on the handles and shaft...

If you need a beater type insulated driver, I would buy an individual one from one of the cheaper brands and keep my decent ones for when you really need them....


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I use them as daily drivers. I like the color. :smile: Always been an IKEA type guy. The drivers are very comfortable Wera does make uninsulated sets of course. Green I think.

As 99 suggested you do want to watch out for the beater driver as the shaft goes right through. Banging your KO out with it could have caused you the same grief. Banging KO's out with the insulated driver will soon wreck it.

It's best not to work on live stuff. 

Maybe there should be a law that all our tools be bare metal?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I still have the insulated weras from 6 years ago. They have held up well but they're typically reserved for hot work. I need a new pair of insulated linemans. I got complacent doing demo and cut a 120 circuit with my knipex. I was pissed.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Worked with a kid who’d just bought a demo driver (metal shaft/tang goes all the way through to the butt as per usual demo drivers). He was really excited about his new toy and used it for everything. And got bit the first day. 

Umm, yeah ...

I do have the Wera demo driver (yellow handle as opposed to green), and it’s really rugged. I’d buy it again. I’ve abused it quite a lot. The only down I’d say is that it’s enough bigger than a normal driver that it noticeably doesn’t fit in as many fasteners as my normal general-purpose Wera straight slot. Might file it thinner some day. But generally you do want a demo driver to be big and dumb and rugged. Just a thought. 

One thing I’ve never understood was Philips head demo drivers. I’ve never ever been in a situation where I need to smash a Phillips screw. Anyone else?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

tjb said:


> Worked with a kid who’d just bought a demo driver (metal shaft/tang goes all the way through to the butt as per usual demo drivers). He was really excited about his new toy and used it for everything. And got bit the first day.
> 
> Umm, yeah ...
> 
> ...


The only useful purpose for a Phillips driver is poking holes in drywall for wall anchors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> Worked with a kid who’d just bought a demo driver (metal shaft/tang goes all the way through to the butt as per usual demo drivers). He was really excited about his new toy and used it for everything. And got bit the first day.
> 
> Umm, yeah ...
> 
> ...


Working around saltwater every fastener takes a set and often you find some that need a little impact to get loose. 

Especially a steel screw in an aluminum lug or other body.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> The only useful purpose for a Phillips driver is poking holes in drywall for wall anchors.


Oh you snowballers........


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh you snowballers........


99 and I live in a nice place. For example it is -12 C this morning and 5 minutes ago I just too care of 2.5 inches of snow. Like the Wera drivers you need the right tool to do this...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> 99 and I live in a nice place. For example it is -12 C this morning and 5 minutes ago I just too care of 2.5 inches of snow. Like the Wera drivers you need the right tool to do this...


It was close to 80 here yesterday and in the 70s the day before......snow...you can have it!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Almost April and look at this place. My front street...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> 99 and I live in a nice place. For example it is -12 C this morning and 5 minutes ago I just too care of 2.5 inches of snow. Like the Wera drivers you need the right tool to do this...


My response...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, I have to charge more. Or maybe work more. :sad:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Almost April and look at this place. My front street...


Better you than me brother.

My joints would be screaming in that weather.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> My response...


Is that a moving airplane as in move the hell out of there?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

tjb said:


> Worked with a kid who’d just bought a demo driver (metal shaft/tang goes all the way through to the butt as per usual demo drivers). He was really excited about his new toy and used it for everything. And got bit the first day.
> 
> Umm, yeah ...
> 
> ...


Phillips demo screwdrivers are great for punching out the little hole in meter cans for the GEC.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

When I decided to try Wiha screwdrivers, I bought several different styles. So I bought a few of the standard soft finish, a few of the heavy duty soft finish, one insulated straight blade, and three square tip Pro turn ergonomic grips. 

I don't how long the pro turn's will last, but they feel real good in the hand! 

You might want to try them after you've tried the Wera's. The pro turns have a chrome shaft with the black hardened steel tip, unlike the shafts on the soft finish handles on the other Wiha's. The're also a few dollars cheaper per driver.

My brother just moved from the Seattle suburbs, to Minnesota. I was thinking of sending him the German bottle opener set from KC tools as a house warming gift.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am just posting this so we don't get to three pages before someone tells @OnlineApprentice to wrap the shaft of his everyday screwdrivers with tape.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Never have used insulated screw drivers and I been doing this for decades, They are not a bad investment if you are going to use them though. 
Like all insulated tools though I suggest you actually try to hold them in your hand and see how they feel before you buy them. I remember being an apprentice and using your standard navy blue grip Kleins and for some reason I thought I would be better off with the triple dipped handles.....which I absolutely hated and eventually gave away after I bought series 2000 Kleins and they sat in my extra tool box at home for years. 
One thing about being an apprentice is that you tend to buy things you think you will use a lot but never do....I actually bought a pair of Klein BX/AC cutters along with a bunch of things I never use when I was an apprentice but I still have them because its sacrilege to throw away tools that arent broken 

Hell I even bought a Gator grip....complete garbage tool that broke


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bostonPedro said:


> Never have used insulated screw drivers and I been doing this for decades, They are not a bad investment if you are going to use them though.
> Like all insulated tools though I suggest you actually try to hold them in your hand and see how they feel before you buy them. I remember being an apprentice and using your standard navy blue grip Kleins and for some reason I thought I would be better off with the triple dipped handles.....which I absolutely hated and eventually gave away after I bought series 2000 Kleins and they sat in my extra tool box at home for years.
> One thing about being an apprentice is that you tend to buy things you think you will use a lot but never do....I actually bought a pair of Klein BX/AC cutters along with a bunch of things I never use when I was an apprentice but I still have them because its sacrilege to throw away tools that arent broken
> 
> Hell I even bought a Gator grip....complete garbage tool that broke



Different strokes for different folks, I use those BX/AC cutters all the time and love them.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Different strokes for different folks, I use those BX/AC cutters all the time and love them.


True. I use cable cutters to cut AC and MC and on the random occasion I run into BX I will use the cable cutters for that also


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bostonPedro said:


> True. I use cable cutters to cut AC and MC and on the random occasion I run into BX I will use the cable cutters for that also


I use those shears for way more than metal covered cable, they are great for clipping out concentric KOs as well among other things and after years of use they are still sharp.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I use those shears for way more than metal covered cable, they are great for clipping out concentric KOs as well among other things and after years of use they are still sharp.


Never thought about using them for that but the small size of them makes me think they would work well for that


----------

